# DIY e-juice stores



## Rehaan (2/1/16)

Hi there fellow vapers! 

Please let me in on some stores in SA that sells quality DIY e-juice. (Only interested in Capella, TPA/TFA and FW)

The store I know of is skyblue and vapeOwave. Please let me know of any others urgently pls.
Thanks!


----------



## Silver (2/1/16)

Rehaan said:


> Hi there fellow vapers!
> 
> Please let me in on some stores in SA that sells quality DIY e-juice. (Only interested in Capella, TPA/TFA and FW)
> 
> ...



Hi @Rehaan
Check out ValleyVapour.co.za

They are a supporting vendor on this forum, run by @drew 

Have bought from them and can vouch for them. Great variety on offer

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rehaan (2/1/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Rehaan
> Check out ValleyVapour.co.za
> 
> They are a supporting vendor on this forum, run by @drew
> ...


Shot alot pal! Browsing their website now. Huge variety compared to skyblue. @drew how does the shipping work if I'm in cape Town as well


----------



## Ernest (2/1/16)

Rehaan said:


> how does the shipping work if I'm in cape Town as well


The service is excellent. I'm in Parow ind. during the day and always receive my orders the next day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rehaan (2/1/16)

Ernest said:


> The service is excellent. I'm in Parow ind. during the day and always receive my orders the next day.


@Ernest what does the shipping cost?


----------



## Silver (2/1/16)

Rehaan said:


> @Ernest what does the shipping cost?



@Rehaan 
R35 in CT
Check their website 
http://valleyvapour.co.za/delivery-info/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rehaan (2/1/16)

Silver said:


> @Rehaan
> R35 in CT
> Check their website
> http://valleyvapour.co.za/delivery-info/


Thanks bud @Ernest


----------



## Ernest (2/1/16)

Free shipping for orders from R1500 up.


----------

